# Drill for K-Drill



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a K-Drill and looking for the right drill to power it, a lot of different reviews. First concern is the bit coming loose in a Milwaukee, They say it floats but don't want it floating under the ice, thought maybe a tether strap for that but want options, Dewalt drills have good reviews also, any help is well appreciated, looking for a drill too if any available deals are to be had, thanks all, Mike


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Any quality drill.Drill don't matter as much as much as getting the biggest capacity batteries you can. Shop for a great deal on a drill and use the extra $savings to get big batteries. Depending on your fishing style it may save you from carrying extra batteries.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I just bought a Milwaukee M18 Fuel on eBay with 2 batteries and a charger for $209.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

fishnguy said:


> I just bought a Milwaukee M18 Fuel on eBay with 2 batteries and a charger for $209.


Was it a used drill or new, anymore available ?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I just looked. A few down from top when you type in Milwaukee m18. Says 299.99 crossed out and "show price". Click on show price and it comes up 209.99


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Was it a used drill or new, anymore available ?



New drill. Still more on Ebay.


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I just bought a rigid brushless hammer drill and impact drive set with 2 4ah batteries and a charger for $279.00 at Home Depot. They were also including an additional free tool up to $139 value for free so I got a brushless circulating saw for free. Lifetime warranty on the tools, batteries, and chargers if you buy them from Home Depot and register them online. The hammer drill has 700 lb of torque so it will handle the auger no problem.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

i have the same Ridgid drill. Runs the 8” k-drill auger just fine. DO NOT PUSH DOWN....let the auger pull itself through the ice. Ran through 12” today in about 16 seconds.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey fishin 2 I have the Nils trekker thats operated with a drill also. I have the Makita drill with the 4.0 ah battery. Another thing you need to look at is the torque, the Milwaukee fuel had 1200 in pounds while the Makita has 1150 in pounds, most drills that I looked at are in the 750 range.
Even though the Makita was a little less than Milwaukee.
I went with the Makita because of past experience.We use both Milwaukee and Makita on the job and the Makita last longer. 
Keith


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks fella's , goin shopping I think !!


----------

